# Breeding -doeling too young?



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a question about breeding ages. I have a lovely girl who was born Easter weekend. I'm looking at getting a buck and would expect to put them in together (if at all) by December/Jan (hoping for late April/early May babies).

Would she be too young? Our breeder says she's ok and I really respect her so feel mostly fine with it -just wanted more input. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When was Easter weekend?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I know I have an early February doeling, and she is definitely not ready and won't be for a while. I am not judging her by age, but her size and weight. Get a weight on your girlie to start. I think the ND goal is at least 40 lbs. Some girls mature quickly than others.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. As far as her size, I will try to get a weight on her but she's just about the same height as my mature doe and definitely as wide (she's such a greedy thing - she'd need to lose weight I think!).

You make a great point though - her health is more important than her age!

Easter Weekend was April 7.

Thank!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

maybe breed too?

I know in the nigie (mini) world we worry about this. Some are in the group to have them kid by ~ a year old because they don't want to keep a doe that isn't what they want any longer than needed and they believe the doe will become thicker if noe bred early. Never understood the last part but I march to my own tune.

Size and width at thurls is an issue for me. I did go ahead and breed my 17.5" girl who I believe was stunted when I brought her in due to lack of minerals. She kidded just fine but she wasn't a yearling either. 

I have kidded out a few at ~ a year old and didn't think it was worth it. I usually wait till they are a year old.

HTH,


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I was told that you don't want to breed them any younger than 10 months (given they are of good weight and body condition) but the ideal age would be a year. So to me I'd say anywhere from 10 months to a year depending on each doe.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I bred a doe at eight months, and although it went okay and she was a GREAT mom, I wouldn't do it again. It was tough for her to get those babies out, even though she was a great size when she was bred.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My vet liked the doe to be 16 months old.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the input. my gut was feeling she was in the young side - she's a lovely girl and a good size but not very adult acting yet... which makes me wonder if she'd be able to handle it all. Maybe that's just me anthropomorphizing but I can't help it lol!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't like to breed any of my does to kid beyond mid March...just my preference as far as how hardy my babies are at that time of year.
I have a doeling that I retained this year that was born March 8th...she's almost 3/4 the size of her dam in height and length and she weighs 47lbs.... BUT because she's just 7 months old and still a baby, and still has a baby face I won't breed her until next September. I feel that even if they are growing at a steady rate, they need to have the mental maturity to be expected to handle a pregnancy as well as a birth and rearing. I'm undecided though as to wether or not I should try for my very first Fall births and have her bred in April for September kids...I'm not sure I like the idea of having a doe pregnant through the heat of Summer nor am I sure I can expect kid sales at Thanksgiving.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

liz said:


> I don't like to breed any of my does to kid beyond mid March...just my preference as far as how hardy my babies are at that time of year.


That is interesting. We have such a short season here that April/May seemed the most humane or else she'd be pregnant through the summer (yuck!). It's still fully winter here mid-March and this year it was until the end of June (but that was strange). We used to lamb in April and that was too early. I always tried to bump it back to May but you never knew if you'd miss their cycle in that case (seasonal breeders). This year I had to bring my little doeling into the house to warm her in early June - not what I'd expected to be dealing with!

But -our summers are crazy hot. From a balmy 30*C (86*F) - 39*C (102*F) and there's no lead time. It can be sweaters one day and shorts the next. I would worry about heat stress for a pregnant doe. It's constant for July and August and then September can go either way.

I know you were just saying what you do, I just thought I'd post my situation and see if anyone else has ideas.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Where are you located flannelberry?

Age, rate of growth, mental readiness as well as weather are considered factors with first time breedings. I have the ability to be present at births when they arrive, normally mid February to early March but the Winter here in PA can be very unpredictable too, we've had temps that range from just above 0*F to 50*F and that can happen anytime from late November to mid April


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

liz said:


> Where are you located flannelberry?
> 
> Age, rate of growth, mental readiness as well as weather are considered factors with first time breedings. I have the ability to be present at births when they arrive, normally mid February to early March but the Winter here in PA can be very unpredictable too, we've had temps that range from just above 0*F to 50*F and that can happen anytime from late November to mid April


I'm just north of Spokane... It sounds like our weather isn't so different! Do you have a barn? I don't have a full barn, just a house for them. I worry because of how cold our girl got this year. I'd love to know more about what you do.

Fortunately I have a very flexible work schedule so I don't need to worry too much about timing that way.

Oh - I'm not going to breed that little one. I'm going with my gut - and the general opinion - she can wait another year. I was just worried it was one of those situations where it's healthier to breed that young. Since it's not, I'd rather she waits. I'm not so desperate for babies that I need to rush things.

I will be breeding my very experienced doe however. IIRC (I'd have to double check) this will be her fourth freshening.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Like the others said it can go either way. Ive bred a 10 month old that delivered twins all by her self no problems what so ever, then I bred and two year old and she had nothing but problems. I do believe with my experience that the two year old maybe just got to fat being held over so long. But maybe just one of those things. It does make me nervouse I held some does over last year and they look like cows this year going into the fall breeding season. I sure hope they dont have any kidding problems they will be two when they deliver. Im thinking about breeding my doelings from this year but im going to wait till Jan 2013 and they will be 11 months. But again this is just my experience and I wouldnt breed a doe younger than 10-11 months unless it was a accident.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

One of my does was accidentally bred at seven months old. She had a huge buckling that was both abnormally presented and very large. While everything worked out ok I would never do it again. Even waiting until nine months old is better. I had a doe that I bred at nine months old. She also kid a single buckling just fine.

Here is a picture of the boy next to his mom at around 24 hours old. His head in a normal position to his butt was as long at she was from tail to chest. And he was already too tall to walk under her belly. No wonder I thought there was two in there.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

my goodness he's huge!! poor mama. Very nice looking though.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

WalnutGroveFarm said:


> But again this is just my experience and I wouldnt breed a doe younger than 10-11 months unless it was a accident.


I think this is what I appreciate about the Nigerians! With my Icelandics it was this winter, or next winter. With these guys I could have babies in the spring but wait until my young girl is a year old and have a summer/fall baby (or babies) out of her.

I was worried about heat stress but I wonder if that's a real worry...


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

xymenah said:


> Here is a picture of the boy next to his mom at around 24 hours old. His head in a normal position to his butt was as long at she was from tail to chest. And he was already too tall to walk under her belly. No wonder I thought there was two in there.


Oh my word! He is ginormous! I certainly can see why you thought twins.


----------

